# Smoked pears with cream cheese



## triplebq

I smoked some pears last night and filled them cream cheese that had been mixed with cinnamon. These are very very good.


----------



## chefrob

sounds good!


----------



## 3montes

Sounds yummy!! I love pears and cinnamon. No qview??


----------



## chisoxjim

sounds good, but id like to see some pics.


----------



## werdwolf

I'm Probably being slow again, but I'm not sure I am picturing this. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Are you just scooping out the center?


----------



## triplebq

No , I don't take pictures everytime I cook but next time I smoke these I will . The only thing missing was ice cream . My daughter loved them and she is very picky . This Qview is something to get used to .


----------



## triplebq

Just core the pears and cut them in half . Then add filling . How i add the filling is I make a funnel out of tin foil after I mixed the cream cheese and cinnamon , then I squeeze the mix into the halfed cored pear .

These are NOT mine but the look is the same


----------



## 3montes

I don't take pics everytime I cook either. Seems a bit obsessive. How about some particulars though? Smoker temp, time in, ingredient quantaties sounds like I might want to give this a try.


----------



## triplebq

Why , you don't think I cooked them ? All I do is cook for me and my daughter . I was just sharing my experience of making them and eating them . I'm pretty humble with my cooking and I don't feel my cooking is picture worthy .


----------



## chisoxjim

nope never said that, 

I was just curious & interested what they looked like. they sounded good & different.


----------



## triplebq

Being from Texas and straight forward I had to ask . I will take some photos the next time smoke them . They are really good.


----------



## pike

a tinfoil funnel? have any pics of this?   wouldent it be easer to use a ziplock bag with a corner cut off?


----------



## timtimmay

Sounds interesting.  I have a hard time imagining the mix of pear and smoke tastes.


----------



## gunner69

I like the idea it sound great.. Would probably use Marscapone if it were me and roll them in raw sugar prior to putting them in the smoker... 

And since it hasn't been said only hinted at...


QVIEW or it didn't happen...


----------



## linda22546

Thank you so much.  How long were the pears smoked?      We smoke a lot of meats, mainly and I have not tried smoking vegetables or fruit yet.


----------



## mr t 59874

Now this sounds good.  Canning pears today, will hold some out for guest next week and make some.  Think rather than smoking the pears, I will use smoked cream cheese.

Tom


----------

